
Microsoft Announces Windows 10 China Government Edition - sirjaz
https://www.onmsft.com/news/microsoft-announces-windows-10-china-government-edition
======
retbull
I feel like unless the PRC is really honest and puts secure encryption on
everything with no backdoors they are going to have a fiasco as bad or worse
than the CIA leaks. People will find the back door and simply hack/ransom all
of their government computers.

